
TV industry paves way for 8K high-res video - leanthonyrn
https://www.cnet.com/news/tv-industry-paves-way-for-humongously-high-res-video-ces-2017/
======
Odenwaelder
I'm perfectly happy with my 1080p TV. I can't tell the difference to a 4K TV
while sitting on my couch. Why would anyone want an 8K TV?

~~~
goalieca
Boils down to bigger TVs. A 50inch tv at 1080p doesn't look so bad. But
project it onto something much bigger and things start to look pixelated. 8k
sounds like a nice resolution for people who have projectors with 3m
diagonals.

~~~
rasz_pl
it mostly looks pixelated because US uses mpeg2 and low bitrates.

~~~
cardiffspaceman
It's possible that most people don't realize they are using displays without
calibrating them. I assume that a compression system's assumptions of what's
visible depends on the proper conversion of DAC input values to voltages. If
these assumptions don't hold then artifacts are more visible.

